# New semester, anyone else excited?



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

I am both excited and terrified for the new semester. I am looking forward to geeking out at the engineering club and listening to mad rants in philosophy class. Other than that.... hmmmm, IDK. None the less I am excited at the prospect of meeting new people. 

Have any of you prepared for the new semester?


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Propaganda said:


> I am both excited and terrified for the new semester. I am looking forward to geeking out at the engineering club and listening to mad rants in philosophy class. Other than that.... hmmmm, IDK. None the less I am excited at the prospect of meeting new people.
> 
> Have any of you prepared for the new semester?


I'm completely unprepared but surprisingly hopeful and excited. Hope you have a great semester and good luck!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm predicting this will be the worst one for me.


----------



## Retronia (Dec 18, 2011)

I am not planing to go to the next semester, 
because I am thinking about switching majors 
:/
But I will kind of miss the cool kids there :/


----------



## Love Minus Zero (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm excited, though still bummed that it's all just basic courses and that I still won't be starting my program for another year. But, I'm still hoping to maintain my 4.0 gpa.


----------



## InOHIO (Dec 29, 2011)

I am excited because I got my math class out of the way that I was having such a problem with (I have always been horrible at math) and get to take two classes that actually have something to do with my degree, so yay :]

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't really know if I'm going to like my classes too much this semester. I know at least two, maybe four are going to be pretty challenging. One of my classes is a really easy general education course. I was supposed to be in the honors section but due to schedule conflicts and the department being a jerk and not doing a simple switch around for a group of people, I have to take a normal section which is going to be mind-numbingly easy. =/

As for the social aspect, I'm excited but scared of having a chance to meet new people again. I always miss that introductory phase when people make new friends at the beginning of the year/semester.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

.....No?

Ok maybe....just the aspect of making potential new friends. Material is pretty dry though haha....oh well tons of jobs lulz


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

I am. But I know the feeling won't last.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

kinda excited and kinda wishing i had a few more weeks off.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

What day does everyone start?


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Jan 9 for me


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Week of Jan 15th


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

komorikun said:


> What day does everyone start?


Yesterday. It went really well though my first class is going to be terribly boring.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Guess California starts late. The city college starts the 17th (taking 1 class there) and the university starts the 23rd. I was kind of curious cause I like to sell my used textbooks on either Amazon or on craigslist. Guess I should have listed my books on Amazon sooner.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Its started off with having to work from 9.00am to 12.25am today. FML.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Guess California starts late. The city college starts the 17th (taking 1 class there) and the university starts the 23rd. I was kind of curious cause I like to sell my used textbooks on either Amazon or on craigslist. Guess I should have listed my books on Amazon sooner.


Nah my university is on a quarter system and starts early.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

My first day was today, and I knew this was going to suck. My teacher wants us to do 5 speeches and I think 2 or 3 written papers. We also had to stand up in front of the class and give a little description of ourselves. Freakin' ridiculous.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm more anxious than anything. I'm waiting for a professor to let me know if he'll let me into his class... If I don't get in, I'll have to delay my graduation by another semester.


----------



## chris11757 (Dec 20, 2010)

I never get that stressed about a new semester starting but I am stressed out because I have to find an internship for the summer and I haven't even started to look for one. There is a career fair in February but if I don't get one there I am worried that I will not find one.


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

nope because I can't proceed to my last semester of nursing school because I failed that damned ****in' Exit HESI....twice! FML.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

The spring terms don't start until February at the community college (which has a six-week winter intersession) and March at my university (quarter system), and I'm not taking anything in the winter.

I am kind of excited about this probability class that starts tomorrow that I'm hoping to sit in on, but I'm afraid it will be too full and I won't be able to.


----------



## J87R (Dec 20, 2011)

My class started today . I'm excited yet I'm not at the same time. I'm taking English II online and I'm horrible at English! So I'm just crossing my fingers that I'll do well! Next semester I'll be taking classes on campus and I either have a choice between a science and another science. I'm dreading anatomy so much!! I stink even more at science compared to English.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm excited for the semester to start, which it does in a week and a day! I'm taking a couple theory classes and a couple classes where I have big interests. It should be good times. I'm taking Ceremonial Practices of Native North Americans, Physical Anthropology of Human Populations, Culture in Theory and Practice, Contemporary Sociological Theory, and Religion & Society. It's also the most hours I've ever done at once, so I hope I can handle it. I think I'm ready.


----------



## clt851988 (Jun 9, 2011)

Not excited at all! The only good thing about going back to school is that I won't be bored every day any more. I'm in the library technician program at my school and the course material is extremely boring and dry! I have to force myself to think positive and know that if I stick with this program I will get a diploma.


----------



## Pinkshadow (Jan 2, 2012)

I started today. It was so boring.
The semester is going to be so long, I am already looking forward for my summer vacation. 

Anyway, have a nice semester everyone!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Always a pain to decide whether to take a class with a good professor or have a more convenient schedule. Looks like I will be hauling my butt to school 5 days a week once again. So annoying.


----------



## Pinkshadow (Jan 2, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Always a pain to decide whether to take a class with a good professor or have a more convenient schedule. Looks like I will be hauling my butt to school 5 days a week once again. So annoying.


I understand you, it is such a hard dilemma but I always go for the best teacher because I think they play a huge influence on your motivation and your chances of success!

Ishhhhh 5 days/week... I feel your pain, good luck with that!!!


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

terrified but excited.

Last semester was my first at uni, managed to make friends(ish) with flatmates, and join a football team so things to look forward to, just the general SA fear to hold me back.

I really want to meet some new people if possible.


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

yea, I am a bit terrified and excited at the same time. it is weird but interesting because I both love and hate people at the same time.


----------



## MeggieGirl (Jul 8, 2011)

So excited. Mostly because I am done math for the year. Woot!


----------



## blyg kille (Jan 17, 2012)

I haven't taken any college courses in years, so I'm pretty nervous. I hope I don't have to introduce myself in any of my classes.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

blyg kille said:


> I haven't taken any college courses in years, so I'm pretty nervous. I hope I don't have to introduce myself in any of my classes.


Lol, you probably will have to introduce yourself. Just practice a little bit and just introduce yourself to the professor... everyone else is invisible if you only make eye contact with the prof.


----------



## Retronia (Dec 18, 2011)

I changed my mind I am pretty excited about learning abut new stuff and so!


----------

